# Desactiver la combinaison Alt-Pomme-Escape



## SuperCed (26 Juillet 2001)

Comment peut-on desactiver la combinaison de touches Alt-Pomme-Escape sous MacOS X?


----------



## macoupc (27 Août 2007)

Pas bonjour, rien ?   

Pourquoi désactiver cette combinaison ? Même si ça ne sert pas souvent sur mac, ça peut être utile, non ?


----------

